
Snowden has pushed Encryption ahead by 7 years - tn13
http://reason.com/blog/2016/04/25/another-reason-to-praise-snowden-he-sped
======
hatchoo
Forgive my ignorance but how do you say that something was pushed ahead by a
specific duration? In this article for instance, how did they say that
encryption was pushed ahead by 7 years? Is this based on previous rate of
advancement in the field? (how do you even quantify that)

~~~
ccrush
Rate of adoption of said technology broken down by certain sectors
(individuals, businesses, governments) is one way. Number of scientific
research papers published by industry leaders is another. Estimating the rate
of sales of products in this industry is another. Or monitoring the size and
attendance of professional conferences and speeches on the subject is one
more. It can be done quite easily. This is usually what a think tank would do.

